# Length of contract with option 40.



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome. Im new here as well and im hoping through this website we can brainstorm ideas to become better then we were a few seconds ago. Also you do know that 11X is a soldier without a job right.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome to shadowspear. Could you elaborate on what you don't trust your recruiter about?


----------



## Caged (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi. I'm 17 and looking to enter the Army through the DEP as an 11x. Can somebody please tell me the minimum length of active duty for a first time contract with an option 40? Also, in BAT I want to select an 11c MOS. Will there be competition for this MOS or can I expect to get it? Thanks!


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 10, 2018)

Well recruiter are infamous for lying to young adults in order to get payed more, so i dont blame him for not trusting his recruiter. Shifty folk is what they are.


----------



## Caged (Oct 10, 2018)

I plan to choose 11c when I get to BAT. As far as not trusting my recruiter: when an option 40 was not available, he said no problem just kick butt in BAT. Now that the option 40 is available he says I have no real chance at making it into RASP without it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 10, 2018)

*Mod Edit*

*I’ve moved these posts over from intro thread - OP is posts #3*


----------



## Topkick (Oct 10, 2018)

Lake Shore: 354 said:


> Well recruiter are infamous for lying to young adults in order to get payed more, so i dont blame him for not trusting his recruiter. Shifty folk is what they are.



Don't lump all these NCOs into one. My recruiter never lied to me. They have a high pressure job to put quality people in the military and though some will talk you into something that meets the needs of the Army, they're not all dishonest. I recommend that you sit down and write out a thorough list of questions and take control of the conversation. Get what you want in writing, but you may have to be patient. Otherwise, the recruiter will try to accomplish his mission of filling the needs of the Army.


----------



## Caged (Oct 10, 2018)

Thank you Topkick. Do you happen to know the answers to the questions listed in pot #3? If so, I would like to compare them to the answers my recruiter gives me. That way I will know if he is being honest about the situation. Thanks.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 10, 2018)

Caged said:


> Thank you Topkick. Do you happen to know the answers to the questions listed in pot #3? If so, I would like to compare them to the answers my recruiter gives me. That way I will know if he is being honest about the situation. Thanks.


I don't know. I was not a recruiter myself, but I do know all the conditions change as the needs of the Army changes. You have to understand that this is what drives HR in the military. Where you are assigned, how long, and what MOS you are offered is based on what the Army needs. If you cant get what you really want, either serve where you are needed or wait. I'll let the Rangers on here address your MOS questions.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Caged said:


> I plan to choose 11c when I get to BAT. As far as not trusting my recruiter: when an option 40 was not available, he said no problem just kick butt in BAT. Now that the option 40 is available he says I have no real chance at making it into RASP without it.



That doesn't seem like your recruiter lying, just giving you the best answers available at the time. 

It is true that you can get airborne/RASP while in OSUT. Hell, I enlisted without either and secured slots for both while at AIT (got hurt at airborne though). It's important to note that I was a cook, and at the time the army overall was hurt for cooks in both airborne and ranger brigades.

As infantry, it would be possible to get a slot if you enlist without one, but it'd be harder; those are offered more based on needs of the army at large.

If you can get it contractually, do it.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 10, 2018)

You don't choose the Infantry life, the Infantry life chooses you.  Once you get to 30th AG they'll split you into Bravos and Charlies.  You don't get to choose.  If and when the 75th recruiter comes around, you better be able to slay your PT test.


----------



## Caged (Oct 10, 2018)

GOTWA said:


> You don't choose the Infantry life, the Infantry life chooses you.  Once you get to 30th AG they'll split you into Bravos and Charlies.  You don't get to choose.  If and when the 75th recruiter comes around, you better be able to slay your PT test.



Thank you GOTWA. My recruiter made it sound like I just had to raise my hand and 11c would be given to me. I would hope that since 11c is what I'm interested in, it will be taken into consideration and I would at least get preference over those wanting 11b. At what point does the the 75th usually come around in OSUT? Near the end?


----------



## J. (Oct 11, 2018)

Lake Shore: 354 said:


> Well recruiter are infamous for lying to young adults in order to get payed more, so i dont blame him for not trusting his recruiter. Shifty folk is what they are.



I’m going to correct this so that no one gets confused. Military recruiters DO NOT receive commission or get paid more for getting people to join. They have a mission they have to meet and their incentive to meet it is
A) It’s their job.
B) They get to continue doing their job.

You’re painting them with a very broad stroke as @Topkick has said. My recruiter was extremely professional and never lied to me. It’s all about what you get in writing.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2018)

Lake Shore: 354 said:


> Well recruiter are infamous for lying to young adults in order to get payed more, so i dont blame him for not trusting his recruiter. Shifty folk is what they are.



You know this based on your experience? Stereotype? Anecdotal evidence from a few people?

If you haven't experienced something your opinions are formed from moss, not rock.


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 11, 2018)

I see. Very well, i will take this newly obtained information and stride; for i was a fool to take these statements as fact and now i know better.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 11, 2018)

My production is my security
~ Gen. Dwight D. Eisenhower

In my opinion the best you can do, like others have pointed out on this thread is to choose a path and get the best contract from your recruiter that is aligned with your goals. Then prepare as best as you possibly can prior to your training. During your training, study, give everything 100% and I do mean everything, even on things that don’t seem soldierly, motivation is key. Strive to be the best everywhere you go and ultimately graduate top of your class, lead. It’s good to experience a ‘board’ early in your career; if you’re successful, you’ll see many boards. Also max your APFT, preferably before you ship. How one starts is often how they stay, the Army will whip you into shape, but be ahead of this effort. In conclusion, in life a contract is really only a 10% guarantee of anything. And in this instance your performance, attitude and tenacity is the other 90%. So when your recruiter says kick butt at BAT he is not bullshitting you. Good luck and make it happen.


----------

